# Bricked?



## ThatFool (Dec 2, 2011)

*i get an error when i ever i try to turn my bionic on it say: "AP Fastboot Flash Mode (s) (Boot Failure)" i know i can use the FXZ but when i plug it up to my pc the notification light turns white and my pc doesnt detect the phone. any ideas?*


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

You have the 5.2.1 or 5.4 drivers installed?


----------



## ThatFool (Dec 2, 2011)

yes i have the 5.4 drivers. fastboot comes up when it plugged into the wall but as soon as i unplug and plug it into my pc it goes black


----------



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok i had this peoblem.. were you trying to run the bionic pathsaver?

In BBB's pathsaver1 download is a cbt.901 file you need to push to your phone shift right click in the folder with the cbt.901 in it and open command prompt here the code to push is moto-fastboot flash cbt.bin cbt.901 then your good.

Also make sure windows has the correct drivers for fastboot by loading the 5.4 ones

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

And nothing happens when you press power with it plugged into the pc?


----------



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

Also make sure you are not using a front USB slot. Plug into the back.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> And nothing happens when you press power with it plugged into the pc?


It says it a boot failure, not a cdt failure.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I qouted my own message. meh!


----------



## ThatFool (Dec 2, 2011)

i was running  RSD Lite. 


Timmy10shoes said:


> And nothing happens when you press power with it plugged into the pc?


correct the light will turn of for a second but come back on


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

But stil a blank screen?


----------



## ThatFool (Dec 2, 2011)

correct


----------



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

Try this method for pushing a new system and webtop. I have had to use it several times.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9800-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path.html

Its from P3


----------



## ThatFool (Dec 2, 2011)

i figured it out thanks!


----------

